# استفسار هاااااام جدا



## كوكب الصيف (29 أغسطس 2010)

عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،

اود ان اعمل دراسة واستفسر عن ترك المهندسين والرسامين لبعض الشركات والفترة القليله التي يتواجدونها في الشركة واسباب تركهم للشركات ؟ 


وماهي الحلول التي تدع صاحب الشركة التمسك بهم ؟

الرجاء اجابتي اجابة وافيه
:75:


----------



## ثروت313 (29 أغسطس 2010)

لماذا تم حذف المشاركة التي كتبتها في هذا الموضوع ؟

عفوا لم أعلم بأن الموضوع متكرر في المنتدى . :84:


----------



## مقبل (7 سبتمبر 2010)

!


----------

